# Pierre Du Moulin on the error of a conditional decree



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 3, 2020)

_... Object_. Perhaps the promises and threatnings of God, are his conditional decree, and depending upon the performance of the condition by the pleasure of man. _Answ_. But this cannot truly be said: For if it should be so, this decree would not be certain by the will of God, although the event was certainly foreseen by him: Also nothing can be imagined more absurd, than to appoint God to decree any thing with a condition is fulfilled.

But God willeth nothing, which he willed not from eternity. Indeed God doth promise life under the condition of obedience, but he doth decree nothing under that doubtful condition. He doth not elect _Peter_ if he shall believe, but he electeth him to faith, that he might be saved: Neither was he only willing to preserve the Ninevites if they would be turned, but he also gave them repentance whereby they turned. ...

For more, see Pierre Du Moulin on the error of a conditional decree.


----------

